# OMG Amazing Snow foam Autosmart actimousse XLS



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hay

I tried out my new snow foam tonight that i bought from waxstock yesterday.

What I brilliant snowfoam. It wasn't massively thick but it did hang around for 15min. Enought time to give my wheels a quick going over. I only put 1/2" in my 1L snow foam lance and filled rest with warm water.
Sorry dident get any before pocs but it was two weeks worth of muck on car.

I used this ages ago as i bought 1l of ebay but couldent find it anymore. I dident realy want to buy 25L as that is all it was sold in. But for the last few years i have tried all sorts and never really found a product lik AS actimousse XLS. but yesterday I bought 25L from AS stand for £40. BARGIN.

I know it is classed as a foam/TFR. And might strip my wax a bit quicker than a ph foam. but im not fussed as im allways trying new waxes and sealents.

All i did was applied foam straight onto dry car. Left to dwell for 10-15min. Then pressure wash off the foam. And then blow dry the car. So i never actually touched the car. Apart from wheels.

Heres my result i will let the pics do the talking


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Isn't this ultra acidic? Or is it another one im thinking of


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ah234 said:


> Isn't this ultra acidic? Or is it another one im thinking of


It is a caustic TFR :thumb:


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Apparently not, i was speaking with rep yesterday. It is safe to use on you car and probably won't degrade my wax if used in real small quantities. I used about 80ml and car came up like this. My LSP was still there when i was rinsing off lol.if i filled like 50/50 then yes it would probably strip wax.


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Its a bi-ionic non caustic. So the label says


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> It is a caustic TFR :thumb:


Yep my mate used to use it to wash down his workshop floor. :lol:

Its a proper trade product and will strip LSPs stain plastics and generally strip any dirt off.

Even I would not use this stuff on a regular basis way too strong!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Coddy20 said:


> Apparently not, i was speaking with rep yesterday. It is safe to use on you car and probably won't degrade my wax if used in real small quantities. I used about 80ml and car came up like this. My LSP was still there when i was rinsing off lol.if i filled like 50/50 then yes it would probably strip wax.


Such cleaners often rely on the caustic element for their cleaning power. Dilute it to a "safe" level and the cleaning power will be much reduced.

What dilution did you use? 80ml in how much water? And through a foam lance? If so what level was hitting the paint?


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Such cleaners often rely on the caustic element for their cleaning power. Dilute it to a "safe" level and the cleaning power will be much reduced.
> 
> What dilution did you use? 80ml in how much water? And through a foam lance? If so what level was hitting the paint?


About 80ml in bottom of lance than about 800ml of water as lance bottle wasn't full. Not sure what it gets diluted by when it hist the panel. It as autobright foam lance?

I might try little less next time and see if i can get the same cleaning power.


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Do you guys think it's not very good idea to use on my car then?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Coddy20 said:


> Do you guys think it's not very good idea to use on my car then?


Ive used it without any trouble, you only need a little bit though. Works well on the rest of the family cars that aren't as well maintained.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha it's fine to use. So much scare mongering going on here. It might strip your LSP quicker than one of these 'ph neutral' products but won't stain your chrome or plastics.

80ml in 1ltr of water through a foam lance is very weak, how was the cleaning power?

I'd rather have a product which removes 90% of the dirt and a little LSP than one which removes only 50% dirt and no LSP.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i'd rather have 90% cleaning and 0% lsp removal, and there are snow foams that do that.


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Franzpan said:


> Haha it's fine to use. So much scare mongering going on here. It might strip your LSP quicker than one of these 'ph neutral' products but won't stain your chrome or plastics.
> 
> 80ml in 1ltr of water through a foam lance is very weak, how was the cleaning power?
> 
> I'd rather have a product which removes 90% of the dirt and a little LSP than one which removes only 50% dirt and no LSP.


Cleaning power in amazing. I didn't even touch the car and it was very clean. 98% clean


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> i'd rather have 90% cleaning and 0% lsp removal, and there are snow foams that do that.


I havent found any that clean car 90% iv tried about 7 different brands

Auto finnesse

Gtechnig

Bilt hamber

VP

Auto bright

Swissvax

To name a few


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

It's ok if it works for you, I just remember a thread where a guy ruined his new wheels using an AS foam (this it was actimouse)
The question I have is how can it be so effective when so many other brands make products to preserve coatings & wax


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Coddy20 said:


> I havent found any that clean car 90% iv tried about 7 different brands
> 
> Auto finnesse
> 
> ...


BH is a great cleaning foam and will clean 90% easily.:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> BH is a great cleaning foam and will clean 90% easily.:thumb:


Yeeeees


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

How much did you pay for the actimousse coddy


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

they say 40 quid in the first post pal


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> i'd rather have 90% cleaning and 0% lsp removal, and there are snow foams that do that.


Me too!

I've looked at reviews of bilthamber auto foam and it looks good. Is it totally lsp safe though? I just fail to see how any product once it goes past a certain cleaning point doesn't effect lsp a little?

It's decent enough priced to at about £16 for 5L


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

I found BH Ok but nothi g amazing. I had a full 5L of it


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Franzpan said:


> Me too!
> 
> I've looked at reviews of bilthamber auto foam and it looks good. Is it totally lsp safe though? I just fail to see how any product once it goes past a certain cleaning point doesn't effect lsp a little?
> 
> It's decent enough priced to at about £16 for 5L


As long as you dont use it stronger than 10-1 it wont affect your lsp:thumb:
Most products will have some effect on lsp if you dont use it right, the hole point of such products is to get the best cleaning at a lsp safe mixture.


----------

